# Spartan doesn't know squat about jetters



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Talked to spartan today to try to get some info on an old jetter.


1st call I got sent to a sales guy who didn't have a clue but nice enough an would pass my number to an expert he knew. When I asked for technical support in the jetting dept....it was understandable why I got transferred out to a salesman....not so much, smh.


2nd call. talked to the "jetting expert" dept where I was told that 22hp engine, will put out 12gpm 3000 psi just like a 27hp engine will. When asked to talk to someone else, nope was the reply.


3rd call. From the referred expert from the 1st call. The guy said. from the president of Spartan himself, the 22 hp puts out the same as there 27hp. I'll say it, the president of spartan, if he did say that, doesn't know jack on jetters.


Unless the laws of physics don't apply to Spartan, you'd be looking at 33hp minimum. Undersized engines, clueless "experts".....yup, guess what jetter I'll never buy.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That because they probably don't even build the jetters they sell.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Interesting...who does?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Interesting...who does?



key word on my commit was "probably". I was just spit balling.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

MADE HERE IN THE USA BY TROJAN MFG,

http://trojanworldwide.com/jet machines.html :thumbup:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Talked to spartan today to try to get some info on an old jetter.
> 
> 
> 1st call I got sent to a sales guy who didn't have a clue but nice enough an would pass my number to an expert he knew. When I asked for technical support in the jetting dept....it was understandable why I got transferred out to a salesman....not so much, smh.
> ...


You don't think it has anything to do with the Triplex ceramic plunger pump sizing do you?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Interesting...who does?


We make our own jetters


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When I was on Giant Pump site I noticed they had a chart for pully driven pumps that with less up motors they changed the pulpy ratio.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

You can get more volume and pressure just by changing the pump out 


http://www.arnorthamerica.com/industrialtriplex.html


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It's not about the pressure, pressure is easy to obtain like any cheap washer these days ie 3000 psi but at only 2 Gallons per minute. Now pump up to 5 GPM and it takes a lot more motor HP to accomplish this. Pumps are over rated by many manufactures. And so are Motor HP numbers. I know that 24hp (gasoline powered) will only make 3000 psi at 10 GPM and that is max. Diesel and electric motors are figured at a different formula to achieve the psi and GPM ratings.


----------

